# Gene Cook & Paul Manata



## Ruben100 (Aug 15, 2007)

Anyone on this board going to the debate on August 19 in Murrieta.


----------



## tellville (Aug 15, 2007)

I wish!


----------



## SolaGratia (Aug 15, 2007)

Ruben,

Do you know of the location of the debate? I might be able to go. Thanks!


----------



## elnwood (Aug 15, 2007)

http://www.gomvc.com/


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 15, 2007)

Hey Don. Are you going to join Gene in his new Church plant or is it too much of a commute?


----------



## MICWARFIELD (Aug 15, 2007)

I might go. Anyone want to carpool (Don)?


----------



## KMK (Aug 15, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Hey Don. Are you going to join Gene in his new Church plant or is it too much of a commute?



Is this news official? Is it a done deal? Or is this speculation?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 15, 2007)

It oughta be a good one.


----------



## brymaes (Aug 15, 2007)

KMK said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Don. Are you going to join Gene in his new Church plant or is it too much of a commute?
> ...


http://www.cbcsandiego.org


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 15, 2007)

KMK said:


> SemperFideles said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Don. Are you going to join Gene in his new Church plant or is it too much of a commute?
> ...



It's official enough for Gene to be stating it regularly on The Narrow Mind.


----------



## KMK (Aug 15, 2007)

There's nothing I can find on the Covenant Baptist website about it.


----------



## elnwood (Aug 15, 2007)

At a congregational meeting, the church voted on July 22 to relocate the church to Temecula. Services will be held temporarily at Murrieta Valley Church until a new location is secured. The official term we're using is a "church re-plant." The last Sunday service in San Diego will be August 26th, followed by the regular Wednesday prayer meeting on August 

I'll probably be at the debate, but I won't be coming up from San Diego. If you're interested in carpooling, send me a message and I can put you in contact with people who are going up from San Diego. I recommend getting there early because apparently the last debate was packed out, and I expect this debate to be even better attended.

I, and many of the other members in the San Diego, have not decided where we will be attending church. Please pray for this. What is certain is that I will step down from my Worship Leader duties following the move.


----------

